# Blood Donation



## Least Concern (Jul 28, 2021)

I donated blood again today. I'm going to write about it to try to convince you faggots to donate blood too.

It hit me that I've been doing so every eight weeks (barring illness, extended periods away from home, etc) for around twenty years now. Yeah, I first started when there was a van on my college campus and I saw a girl I was crushing on but who was totally friendzoning me go into it so I went in and did it so I could talk to her. Of course that didn't work out but when they called me several weeks later to make a new appointment, I figured sure, why not, and did it.

If you've never donated blood, the process goes something like this:

Make an appointment. Pick a location and a time. The American Red Cross site is a good place to start, though there are other "brands" of blood banks.
Show up for the appointment.
Answer some questions about your health and history. The questions include stuff like:
Have you had certain medical procedures done? (Organ transplants, vaccinations, etc.)
Have you been in certain locations during certain periods of time when there were pandemics?
Have you taken any intravenous recreational drugs recently?
Have you been, or been with, a prostitute recently?

Some minor health tests are done, including pulse and blood pressure. One involves pricking your finger and testing your blood, but I can't remember what exactly that one tests for.
Assuming all is well in previous steps, they put you in a donation chair. There are three main types of donation:
Whole blood. The doc jabs a needle in your arm, and the needle is connected to a bag via a long tube. After collecting a a "unit" (a pint, or about half a liter) of blood, they bandage you up. Easy peasy. For me this process takes less than ten minutes once the needle gets in me.
"Power Red." Your blood goes into a machine which extracts the plasma and platelets and returns those back into you via another needle. With this, the docs can collect two units of blood at one time instead of one. I haven't tried this before.
Platelets. This is for real hardcore motherfuckers. You're hooked up to a machine which extracts the platelets and returns the blood to you. This process takes a few hours and the donation center will have TVs and DVD players hooked up next to the platelet chairs, because you won't be going anywhere for a while. But platelets have a short shelf life and are absolutely essential to the healing of some cancer patients more than plain blood. I haven't tried this before either, but I want to some day.

Once you're done bleeding and bandaged up, the docs will give you a paper with a code on it corresponding to your blood donation. If you find that you've come down with canceraids in the next couple days, you can call the Red Cross and give them that code number and they'll know not to put it into some three-year-old leukemia patient.
The docs point you towards a little snack area with juice and snacks. Getting food back into you is a good idea after donating blood, but another reason they do this is just to watch over you if you have any adverse effects immediately after donating.
For the next 24 hours after donating, you're not to skip any meals or do any strenuous exercise. We already know you don't have any problems skipping meals, but do you think you can go just one day without masturbating? Are you sure? Okay, if you say so. Now go treat yourself to a Baconator and Frosty.
Congratulations, you just saved the lives of zero to three people.
A few weeks later, someone will call you to tell you that there is a desperate need for your blood type (there is _always_ a desperate need for your blood type; it's a real goddamn tragedy) and when can you schedule another appointment to donate? I'm pretty sure the people they have doing these calls are paid commission since they can be kind of pushy. If you have the Red Cross app on your phone, it can also notify you of when you're coming due for a new appointment. For normal blood and I think also for Power Red, the interval is once every eight weeks; I think it's once every sixteen for platelets.
FAQ (Faggot-Asked Questions)

*Why should I donate blood?*

Because you help people. You will never know who, how many, or to what extent. I suspect that, even though there is always a severe shortage of my blood type, there have been times where there actually wasn't a need for my blood and they just threw it away after it "expired." But for how many times I've donated throughout my life, I must also think that I have to have helped at least _one_ person who would have been totally fucked if I had not donated.

People who need a blood transfusion don't need it for funsies. They've had a really bad accident, or their body has some really fucky illness like leukemia. Many times, those people are kids who have barely really lived yet. Donating blood is such a simple thing; it's pretty much the least you can do to help these people out. Even financial donations to kids' hospitals and that sort of thing can only do so much. Why not help these people out if you can?

*How long does it take?*

The actual bleeding part usually takes me less than ten minutes. The other parts can depend on how busy the donation place is, how experienced the doc is at setting up the machines and such (some of those people have been doing that for years and could probably do it with their eyes closed, but you can tell when you get a newbie (or an older person) who moves a bit slower), but I'd guess 15 minutes for the health checkup, five minutes to get you hooked up to the machine, a couple minutes to get you disconnected, then five minutes for juice and snacks. This only applies to whole-blood donations.

*But what if I'm afraid of needles?*

Faggot. Yes, there are two needles involved in whole blood donation; one little tiny one (roughly the size of your pecker) they prick your finger with during the examination, and one thicc long boi they use to get the blood out of you. For platelets or Power Red, there's a third thicc boi going into you. The tiny one is literally just a pinprick; the big one, depending on the angle that it goes in and other stuff, can have an odd pinched-from-the-inside feeling while inside you, and may leave your arm sore for a day or two afterwards. It is not an excruciating pain. Put on your big boy panties and deal with it. You will live.

*What if I pass out or something while donating?*

What better place to pass out than in a room full of doctors? (Note: I don't know if these people are actually "doctors" in the literal sense; I'm not sure what official training they've had to have this job. I did ask one guy once who said he was a registered nurse, but I'm not sure if that applies to everyone. Allow me the luxury of using the word "doctor" to refer to people with some degree of medical training.)

In all my time donating blood, I have only ever seen someone pass out once, and that was after donation, in the snack area. I can't remember exactly what happened, but I do know that she was swarmed with docs who made sure she was taken care of.

*Will I get paid?*

No. I've seen it in sitcoms and stuff where some character is so poor that they donate blood for pocket money, but I've never heard of a blood bank actually _paying_ people to donate. That said, they often have promotions where you can get a free T-shirt or an Amazon or Walmart gift card or so on. That's not why you donate, though (even though the T-shirts are kinda cool sometimes).

Reasons certain subsets of you faggots should donate blood

*Wignat faggots:*

Give those dirty brown people some of your pure Aryan blood. Then maybe they'll stop wearing their hats backwards and stealing jerbs and instead watch anime and smoke meth like a righteous huwite person like yourself.

*Based & Red-pilled faggots:*

The health questionnaire discourages degenerates who have been in jail or with prostitutes from donating, and trannies aren't allowed to donate. Um, hello? _Based_ department?

*Socialist faggots:*

From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs. You have the ability to donate blood; therefore, you have the _duty_ to do so, comrade.

*Libertarian faggots:*

By making an appointment, the blood bank permits transit upon its property. As part of the medical check-up process you acknowledge that you are donating blood, thus yielding any claim of ownership over said blood; the person receiving the blood (or their next of kin, if they are a minor or unconscious) also acknowledges receipt of the blood. Thus, no part of donating blood violates the non-aggression principle, though sadly roads funded by money stolen by the government in its role as the monopolist of violence may be involved in its transport.

*Emo faggots:*

_Dusk_. I walk among the beings of the night. The brightly-lit donation center pains my eyes, but I endure. I relish the sensation as the needle punctures my skin, my vein, and the crimson begins to flow. One ounce, two, three; how much sanguine matter will satiate her? As I see the crescent moon rise just outside the window, I bleed. It will be weeks, many _long_ weeks, before I will once again know such bliss.

*Normie faggots:*

Think of the kids.

*Gay faggots:*

Perhaps you should try putting some other fluid of yours inside of strangers.

(To tell the truth, I'm not sure if you're actually banned from donating or not. I presume that the "gay = AIDS" thing is no longer in effect and homosexuals can donate blood nowadays. Perhaps others can weigh in here.)

*Smug faggots:*

Become a blood donor and you'll have yet another reason you're better than other people. Please feel free to post pictures of your bandaged arm on all thirteen of your social media accounts with a negging caption about how bad all those selfish normies who don't donate are.

Do it, faggot

If this stupid write-up convinced you to stop being a faggot and start donating blood already, please let me know. If, on the other hand, you already donate blood regularly, please feel free to share your own arguments below.

If I _haven't_ convinced you and you still have some concerns or doubts, please share those as well. Give us donator faggots another chance to change your mind.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jul 28, 2021)

>giving away your literal lifeblood to foreign elites who then sell it to hospitals

i would actually, truly and honestly kill myself first.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 28, 2021)

Why can't I set the price of my own blood?


----------



## User names must be unique (Jul 28, 2021)

Can I donate someone else's blood? honestly it's just cluttering up the place I'm sick of having it.


----------



## lightswitchdoll (Jul 28, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> What if I pass out or something while donating?


I passed out right towards the end of my one and only donation but they still managed to get a bag of blood out of me. Mind you, this was the NHS so they probably just left me hooked up and draining until the bag was full.

I can't donate any more but my blood type is the trash one they never run out of anyway so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## Takodachi (Jul 28, 2021)

I dont care. I only donate blood when my family needs it since I'm O negative.
The rest of the world can eat shit for all I care.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Jul 28, 2021)

Homos still can't donate because they batch test for aids cause it costs so much money to do, so when someone has GRIDS every unit in that batch gets thrown out. Same for IV drug users and prostitutes for drugs. You CAN get paid to donate plasma.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jul 28, 2021)

I like this, but you forgot that you can, I believe, also ask them to squirrel away some of your blood to treat YOU if you get hurt, so you forgot to put "You can also help YOURSELF" in the helpfulness section. Correct me if this is wrong or only reserved for people with super exotic blood types. I recall mention of it from an article about the rarest types.

Unfortunately, I'm O+ so they like to call me and tell me all the babies will die without my blood and it makes me scared to let them know where I live.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Jul 28, 2021)

contradiction of terns said:


> I like this, but you forgot that you can, I believe, also ask them to squirrel away some of your blood to treat YOU if you get hurt, so you forgot to put "You can also help YOURSELF" in the helpfulness section. Correct me if this is wrong or only reserved for people with super exotic blood types. I recall mention of it from an article about the rarest types.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm O+ so they like to call me and tell me all the babies will die without my blood and it makes me scared to let them know where I live.


Not that there's not something I'm overlooking, but blood has a fairly short shelf life. I'm really not sure about that one.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jul 28, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Not that there's not something I'm overlooking, but blood has a fairly short shelf life. I'm really not sure about that one.





> One of the rarest blood types in the world is Rhnull, sometimes referred to as ‘golden blood’. People with this blood type have a complete absence of any of the Rh antigens. It was first discovered in an Aboriginal Australian and is extremely rare, with fewer than 50 individuals known to have Rhnull blood in the 50 years after its discovery. Its rarity means that donations of Rhnull are incredibly scarce and difficult to obtain when an Rhnull individual needs a blood transfusion, relying on the cooperation of a small network of regular Rhnull donors around the world to ensure this blood type is always available when needed.



This is what I was thinking of, at least in part. I'm honestly surprised I found it again since I read it ages ago.  If I can find anything on the storage for later use thing I'll drop that too (though yeah, you would have to refresh the supply as it expired, which I think was mentioned wherever I read about it).

I read a lot of random medical journals. It could have just smeared together. Donating blood is definitely good and everyone should do it and save lots of babies.

Information on how to donate blood for yourself!

The act of donating blood to yourself is called "autologous" blood donation. It's done in the weeks before non-emergency surgery. The blood is stored until the operation. This seems like it's mostly helpful by not taking blood someone else donated out of the system.


----------



## Rungle (Jul 28, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> I donated blood again today. I'm going to write about it to try to convince you faggots to donate blood too.
> 
> It hit me that I've been doing so every eight weeks (barring illness, extended periods away from home, etc) for around twenty years now. Yeah, I first started when there was a van on my college campus and I saw a girl I was crushing on but who was totally friendzoning me go into it so I went in and did it so I could talk to her. Of course that didn't work out but when they called me several weeks later to make a new appointment, I figured sure, why not, and did it.
> 
> ...


Im going to dox you and give you HIV so you will never be able to donate blood again virtue faggot


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 28, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> I donated blood again today. I'm going to write about it to try to convince you faggots to donate blood too.
> 
> It hit me that I've been doing so every eight weeks (barring illness, extended periods away from home, etc) for around twenty years now. Yeah, I first started when there was a van on my college campus and I saw a girl I was crushing on but who was totally friendzoning me go into it so I went in and did it so I could talk to her. Of course that didn't work out but when they called me several weeks later to make a new appointment, I figured sure, why not, and did it.
> 
> ...


Everytime I go to donate blood they turn me down based on the fact that I am AB negative. Apparently due to it being a rarer blood type the bloodbanks in Australia have plenty of AB neg due to way lower demand, but are more desperate for Os and As considering more people have those blood types hence a lot more gets used.


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Jul 28, 2021)

Why yes, I'm quite happy to donate blood so (((they))) can continue to have blood cleanses and live longer than mortals are supposed to.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jul 28, 2021)

>help people
fuck off. charity is stupid.
I will gladly take your virtue signalling blood when i need it, now get fucked faggot lel


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Jul 28, 2021)

One word. Vampires.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jul 28, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> A few weeks later, someone will call you to tell you that there is a desperate need for your blood type (there is _always_ a desperate need for your blood type; it's a real goddamn tragedy)


Type O detected.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jul 28, 2021)

Your blood donation is worth a lot of money to the health system, something like 300 dollars. Once you start donating they will call you and call you, and call you some more to schedule another donation as Least Concern said, no matter the blood type. They're worse than telemarketers and if you tell them not to call, they still will because they aren't technically telemarketing.  It's a kind thing to do, I've given over five gallons over the years. You get a little checkup and if you drink after you get drunk easier. Sometimes you can even get movie tickets or an amazon gift card or some sort of incentive. And in the spirit of old-school bloodletting, it may even be healthy.  It's become such a racket with the phone calls though that I find myself not doing any more


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jul 28, 2021)

Imagine literally giving away your blood (the Soul is stored in the Blood according to the Bible) so that some jewish centenarian billionaire can get his daily transfusion. Some of yall mfs truly be gullible af


----------



## Least Concern (Jul 28, 2021)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> >giving away your literal lifeblood to foreign elites who then sell it to hospitals
> 
> i would actually, truly and honestly and kill myself first.



Who's the foreign elite? The Red Cross? lol okay. It's not like they're shipping your blood off to Israel or something.



CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Why can't I set the price of my own blood?



You can. But with so many people giving theirs away for free, there might not be any buyers.



catpin said:


> Im going to dox you and give you HIV so you will never be able to donate blood again virtue faggot



And how do you plan to give me HIV, big boy? 



L50LasPak said:


> Type O detected.



Will not confirm or deny, though I guess I did just dox that I have a more in-demand type than others. I just figured demand for everybody's type was constantly "critical" just to pressure people to get in the chairs. Oh well.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jul 28, 2021)

Yeah I give blood.
Its whatever.

As a bonus though they will tell you if you have COVID antibodies without having to pay for an antibody test, and AFAIK you don't get clocked as a "new case" so govt faggots wont use you as a reason to lockdoon and moosk up


----------



## lurk_moar (Jul 29, 2021)

Rural hospital lab tech here. Most of your blood goes to chemo patients and old people and very rarely people in accidents.

We give out mostly A pos and O pos, but very rarely any negative blood types. 

My thoughts as a Medical Laboratory Science student is that I fucking do not want strangers' blood to make alloantibodies to. There are about 30 different blood groups and 300 different blood group antigens out there. If you lack the antigen, you make the antibody from either exposure (transfusion) or pregnancy.  Anti-A and anti-B are naturally occurring antibodies due to bacterial antigen cross-reaction.  It is very difficult to crossmatch somebody with an expected antibody. Their blood specimen gets shipped out to a reference lab for crossmatching, and this process can take days. 

If I were severely anemic or had a hemoglobin of less than 7 mg/dl, just give me iron pills or an iron infussion and let my bone marrow do the work. I think Jehovah's witnesses are right about blood transfusions. I would only accept a blood transfusion if I were in a nasty accident and could not consent for myself. Hell, if I got cancer, I would still refuse treatment and chemo. I would still refuse blood transfusions if I had aplastic anemia or bone marrow failure.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Aug 22, 2021)

I'd rather donate plasma for $60 than blood for a movie ticket lol


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 22, 2021)

I would donate, but can't, because my blood is actually slightly retarded, and could be a problem for someone in the wrong situation (I express a thrombophilic phenotype).


----------



## Emo Supremo (Aug 23, 2021)

protip: make sure to drink plenty of water and eat something before you donate or else it's probably going to be a whole fucking thing for your phlebotomist to find a good spot. and believe me, you do not want to sit there while they play pin-the-tail-on-the-median-vein for five minutes.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 29, 2021)

Cute thread OP, A for effort. My blood is mine, though I appreciate you giving me yours.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 30, 2021)

remind me why you dont get paid in cash for giving blood? when i was asked if i wanted to give blood, they would give me a juice box and a cookie afterwards.


----------



## Least Concern (Aug 30, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> remind me why you dont get paid in cash for giving blood? when i was asked if i wanted to give blood, they would give me a juice box and a cookie afterwards.


I presume because there are enough suckers like me who donate out of the kindness of their hearts that they don't really have to pay anyone for it.

Also, you get cookies? My place never has cookies.


----------



## Emo Supremo (Aug 30, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> I presume because there are enough suckers like me who donate out of the kindness of their hearts that they don't really have to pay anyone for it.
> 
> Also, you get cookies? My place never has cookies.


oatmeal creme pie gang stay winning


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 2, 2021)

Or you could just donate plasma for money.


----------



## Traditional Tet (Sep 3, 2021)

Wholesome and blood-pilled. I've only given once, and got a nice shiny badge for it. Should really do so again at some point.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Sep 3, 2021)

Is giving blood the ultimate cuckoldry?

I cannot think or comprehend of anything more cucked than donating blood. Honestly, think about it rationally. You are drinking, eating, caring and learning for yourself for at least 18 years solely you can go and give that to sustain another man. All the hard work you put into your beautiful little blood cells - grooming before bedtime, going to sports practice, making sure you have a healthy diet, educating yourself, abstaining from IV drug use. All of it has one simple result: your blood is more healthy for the men that will eventually fuck the next woman he sees in every hole.

Lived the perfect life? Great. Who benefits? If you're lucky, a random man who had nothing to do with the way you grew up. He gets to fuck tight pussy every night, penis erect thanks to blood you gave. He gets the benefits of healthy and vital blood that came from the way you cared for yourself.

As a one who donates blood you are LITERALLY dedicating at least 20 years of your life simply to grow healthy red blood cells for another man to use and enjoy. It is the ULTIMATE AND FINAL cuck. Think about it logically


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 4, 2021)

fair enough


----------



## KateHikes14 (Sep 4, 2021)

D_Tractor said:


> The Red Cross doesn't ask if you are a bug chasing sodomite who takes it up the ass anymore. What could go wrong?


Extremely shrewd maneuver by homosexuals. It won't be a gay (and iv drug user disease) anymore. Realistically it will just lead to more shortages and costlier blood as more batches get rejected for aids.


----------



## drtoboggan (Sep 4, 2021)

I can’t give blood. I’m on too many different meds for different conditions that prevent me from it. Besides, OP actually typed “thicc” so he’s a pretty big niggerfaggot for typing that.


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 4, 2021)

D_Tractor said:


> The Red Cross doesn't ask if you are a bug chasing sodomite who takes it up the ass anymore. What could go wrong?


This is not true.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 7, 2021)

If I could give blood I absolutely would, I tried once and was so dizzy within minutes of being poked that I thought I was going to toss my cookies. I had already eaten lunch, don't have a problem with needles, but my weight was just on the brink of being too low to donate apparently. (I say apparently because I've never been underweight, but I was told people slightly heavier than me were getting turned down)
Every single person I interacted with there was in some way really strange, the guy who took my information was really friendly until I made an offhand comment about having a piece of pie saved for afterwards. Suddenly he took on a tone of urgent panic asking me why I wasn't eating it right then. Which is honestly a good point, why should I not always have emergency pie on me and be eating pie all the time? The lady who took my email address needed to have it repeated and spelled out so many times that I gave up and let her put it in wrong. I think the phlebotomist had been working too long a shift and needed a break because he was exasperated with me before I even mentioned "hey is it normal to feel super dizzy and like you're going to up-chuck?" He kind of made me feel like shit for even trying to give blood, so I was put off by the whole experience. 
BUT I wouldn't ever discourage anyone from trying to donate blood, just because I'm a weenie and attract weirdos doesn't mean you will.


----------



## Tom Myers (Sep 7, 2021)

They won't let me because of all that raw dick I've been takin'.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 16, 2021)

I tried to sign up to be a blood donator and they asked for 12 emergency contacts and friends.

Nevermind then.


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 16, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> I tried to sign up to be a blood donator and they asked for 12 emergency contacts and friends.
> 
> Nevermind then.


_Twelve?_ That's a new one. They don't even ask me for one. Where are you?


----------



## StarDreamer2002 (Sep 25, 2021)

I donate plasma and thrombozytes for money.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 26, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> I tried to sign up to be a blood donator and they asked for 12 emergency contacts and friends.
> 
> Nevermind then.


You should sue because that's discrimination of the friendless.


----------



## Caustic Gelatin (Sep 26, 2021)

You guys still think they use donated blood for helping people? Human blood is too precious to be wasted on "medical treatments", how else are the elites going to fill their blood pools and blood fountains for their blood orgies? Us serfs get the swine/rat blood we deserve!


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 3, 2021)

Caustic Gelatin said:


> You guys still think they use donated blood for helping people? Human blood is too precious to be wasted on "medical treatments", how else are the elites going to fill their blood pools and blood fountains for their blood orgies? Us serfs get the swine/rat blood we deserve!


No joke, but this is part of why I stopped donating. I used to make a point of it and do it on a regular basis because it felt like an easy way to do something nice, but then I learned more about the organization where I was donating, and how they weren't unique in their schemey-schemes, and now they can kiss my butt.


----------



## Spiny Rumples (Oct 4, 2021)

I have donated via Red Cross in the past, and don't want to put up with their calls any more.
It was when I was in another state so I got a call whenever there was a blood drive in that area.
I asked to be taken out of the system and the call center worker tried to explain to me that I'm the asshole for not helping people when I could. They kept me in the system. I convinced one of the workers to remove me from the call list in exchange for adding me to their email list, after which I blocked them.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Apr 7, 2022)

I donated blood today because I saw this thread. Good job OP!


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 7, 2022)

With how many Ops were called fags, there’s no way the majority of the farms are allowed to donate blood.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Apr 7, 2022)

Spiny Rumples said:


> I have donated via Red Cross in the past, and don't want to put up with their calls any more.
> It was when I was in another state so I got a call whenever there was a blood drive in that area.
> I asked to be taken out of the system and the call center worker tried to explain to me that I'm the asshole for not helping people when I could. They kept me in the system. I convinced one of the workers to remove me from the call list in exchange for adding me to their email list, after which I blocked them.


Of course just asking them to take you off the list wasn't going to work. You have to say something like: "I have AIDS and you are a nigger."


----------



## Virgo (Apr 7, 2022)

My neighbour has aplastic anaemia. He lived on blood transfusions for weeks at a point where his blood had a measure of _*1 platelet*_ (people die at readings of 30) and it was falling out of his veins to pool in his body. He should be dead but he isn't. I donate because of him. He got to see the birth of his son a few months afterwards because they had enough blood to sustain him until they got him stable.

If I didn't know him I wouldn't care and would keep my blood to myself but that kid has his dad because there was enough in the bank to get him out of the grave.


----------



## Str8Bustah (May 29, 2022)

the problem with blood donation is that in 90% of cases your blood is going to be used on some nigger, paki or kike who would be better off dead, and even in the other 10% of cases, there is a fat 0% chance that your blood will ever be used on family or friends unless you jump through a million bureaucratic hoops /and/ have the correct blood type.

It's nice in principle but the real world just doesn't work out that way. It's too much of a pascal tier wager.


----------



## Least Concern (May 29, 2022)

Str8Bustah said:


> the problem with blood donation is that in 90% of cases your blood is going to be used on some nigger, paki or kike who would be better off dead


If you say so. I tend not to pass moral judgment on people I have not and never will meet, except that I believe, broadly speaking, that people tend towards good. Maybe you've gotta start from there before you see the benefit of blood donation.


----------



## Just wandering (May 29, 2022)

contradiction of terns said:


> I like this, but you forgot that you can, I believe, also ask them to squirrel away some of your blood to treat YOU if you get hurt, so you forgot to put "You can also help YOURSELF" in the helpfulness section. Correct me if this is wrong or only reserved for people with super exotic blood types. I recall mention of it from an article about the rarest types.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm O+ so they like to call me and tell me all the babies will die without my blood and it makes me scared to let them know where I live.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 29, 2022)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> You should sue because that's discrimination of the friendless.


If you can't name any friends they should pull out a gilded throne for you.

It means you're probably cytomegalovirus negative. This is the blood that newborns need.


----------



## Toolbox (May 29, 2022)

When donating your body to "science" can end up with your corpse being used to test explosives, and when the medical industry is increasingly interested in pure profit over any kind of ethics, even if it leads to mass societal insanity, please do understand why I don't care to essentially give the medical community freebies. 

And if you want a source on that first bit


----------



## Least Concern (May 29, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> When donating your body to "science" can end up with your corpse being used to test explosives, and when the medical industry is increasingly interested in pure profit over any kind of ethics, even if it leads to mass societal insanity, please do understand why I don't care to essentially give the medical community freebies.
> 
> And if you want a source on that first bit


It's still a better use than just taking up a spot in the ground for eternity that people feel awkward around because it's "sacred."

I want everything useful of me to be donated or used for science (including explosives testing; why not?), and whatever's left to be cremated, and the ashes scattered. No monument of any sort. Ashes to ashes; dust to dust. I've already made these instructions clear to my family, and if they disobey I _will_ haunt their asses.

That's something I hopefully won't have to worry about for a while more, though. In the meantime, I donate blood.


----------



## Toolbox (May 30, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> It's still a better use than just taking up a spot in the ground for eternity that people feel awkward around because it's "sacred."


I'm leaning towards just being incinerated, or putting my body in the ground so it can decay naturally. I never said that religious burial was sacred to me, in fact I think it is stupid. 


Least Concern said:


> I want everything useful of me to be donated or used for science (including explosives testing; why not?)


Specifically it was some guy's grandma being used to test the effects of improvised IEDs on vehicles with passengers. I fail to see how this data cannot be found with a dummy with testing points, in fact you could better understand the force being put on a body that way. If I am to understand the kind of testing that was done here, the bodies are essentially wasted for what sounds like a failed research project, because everything they were attempting to solve already has enough data on it to be developed around. It's a waste. I guess maybe elderly bodies aren't used as much as those from younger people, but it is still weird. What confuses me more is how the people who did this 'test' could consider the body of an elderly woman a proper analogue for a male soldier in their 30s or a military industrial complex guy in their 60s maybe 70s max who is probably still in better health. If my body has a chance of being used as what amounts as little more than a play thing for someone who shouldn't have graduated high school, it is of better use to bugs. 


Least Concern said:


> and whatever's left to be cremated, and the ashes scattered. No monument of any sort. Ashes to ashes; dust to dust. I've already made these instructions clear to my family, and if they disobey I _will_ haunt their asses.


I can concur with this. 


Least Concern said:


> In the meantime, I donate blood.


I haven't researched it that much - but isn't donated blood allowed to also be sold by hospitals it is given to?


----------



## pen burger (May 30, 2022)

Virgo said:


> My neighbour has aplastic anaemia. He lived on blood transfusions for weeks at a point where his blood had a measure of _*1 platelet*_ (people die at readings of 30) and it was falling out of his veins to pool in his body. He should be dead but he isn't. I donate because of him. He got to see the birth of his son a few months afterwards because they had enough blood to sustain him until they got him stable.
> 
> If I didn't know him I wouldn't care and would keep my blood to myself but that kid has his dad because there was enough in the bank to get him out of the grave.


If someone I know/respect needs my blood, they can have all of it that I can spare.

I am not giving up my precious jugo de cuerpo for some normie rando faggots. Eat shit.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Jun 1, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> except that I believe, broadly speaking, that people tend towards good. Maybe you've gotta start from there before you see the benefit of blood donation.


Or maybe you could live by the principle that you don't help people who you don't feel are welcome near you, no matter nice they may appear to be. The road to hell is paved with good intentions, try putting your family ahead of randos on the street for once and maybe you'll learn the value of not being naive.


----------



## Su-27 Flanker-B (Jun 1, 2022)

Needle hurty

I hate needles. It takes doctors minutes to find a suitble vein in my arms after a novice nurse tried to get a blood sample from me when I was eleven.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 1, 2022)

I donate when I can. I had a friend who's been active and in need at a point. Also donations saved a family member.

The system is fucked for a lot of reasons but sometimes the ancap in me can hold autism down and go get stuck for someone else.

To me the off chance some poor kid who got hit by a train needs some is worth the rest of the bullshit. My companies always gave me whole afternoon off too so why not lol.

Either way I'm in support of people donating.


----------



## Brahma (Jun 27, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> I tend not to pass moral judgment on people I have not and never will meet


lmao what the fuck are you doing on the farms then?


Anyway, inspired by this thread I'm going in next week to donate. I want to know what blood type i am for one thing and figure they'll tell me


----------



## Least Concern (Jun 27, 2022)

Brahma said:


> lmao what the fuck are you doing on the farms then?



Fair question. What I meant to say is something closer to "I don't think a random person in group X is unworthy of my blood just because they're in group X," or perhaps just "I ain't racist."



> Anyway, inspired by this thread I'm going in next week to donate. I want to know what blood type i am for one thing and figure they'll tell me


Sweet. Enjoy your cookies and juice.


----------



## grasshoppermustard (Jun 28, 2022)

Oh, it's interesting to find this thread here, maybe one of you blood dono guys will know if it's true there is some evidence that shows donating blood can slow aging? Something to do with having to make new red blood cells, and removing iron from your blood which apparently increases as you get older and causes your skin to sag more? Trying to stay looking young, so I'm thinking about giving a dono if it would benefit me, I don't really care about saving the life of some abo down under who needs blood as he took a boomerang to the knee.


----------



## Brahma (Jun 28, 2022)

grasshoppermustard said:


> Oh, it's interesting to find this thread here, maybe one of you blood dono guys will know if it's true there is some evidence that shows donating blood can slow aging? Something to do with having to make new red blood cells, and removing iron from your blood which apparently increases as you get older and causes your skin to sag more? Trying to stay looking young, so I'm thinking about giving a dono if it would benefit me, I don't really care about saving the life of some abo down under who needs blood as he took a boomerang to the knee.


Hasn't heard of that but intermittent fasting is at least suspected of inducing autophagy. Might be more than suspected now, years since I kept an eye on the field.

Wouldn't be surprised if blood dono did too


----------



## David Brown (Jun 28, 2022)

grasshoppermustard said:


> Trying to stay looking young, so I'm thinking about giving a dono if it would benefit me


Are you Nick Fuentes?


----------



## grasshoppermustard (Jun 28, 2022)

David Brown said:


> Are you Nick Fuentes?


No, know of him, did he bring this blood dono idea up in the hope to get a few more years out of being a catboi or something?


----------



## notafederalagent (Jun 30, 2022)

Something to keep in mind is that the American Red Cross is a business.  They sell the blood products that you donate.  If people are stupid enough to donate, I have no problem with that.  However, I don't think most people realize what they have agreed to when they give their blood to the American Red Cross.

I will be quoting some information from "Possible Use of Donor Information and Blood Samples in Medical Research", which can be found at the following address on the official American Red Cross website:
https://www.redcrossblood.org/conte...pidpass/15.4.ltr408_Possible_Use_04152021.pdf (archive.org)

You have to agree to let your donation be used for "research studies" and there is no exception this rule:


> We conduct some research with other institutions, such as academic centers, government agencies, and biomedical companies.





> If you decide that you do not want your donation to be used for research, you will not be able to donate today.
> ...
> You can discontinue participation at any time up until the start of blood collection.
> ...
> However, test information collected before your withdrawal may still be used after your withdrawal.





> Analyzing short pieces of your genes, like your DNA, for research related to blood transfusion and safety. It is extremely unlikely that results could be used to identify you or result in discrimination by insurers or employers. We will not allow research involving whole genome sequencing, which is looking  at the entire length of a donor’s genetic code.


*Stop the fucking presses!*  Now you're giving them permission to analyze your DNA and share that information?  "Extremely unlikely" doesn't instill me with confidence and tells me that it will be used in that manner.



> The Red Cross does not share your identifying information with other entities, except as required by law and in limited circumstances with research partners who are bound by strict privacy and data protection requirements.


Your information is protected by "strict privacy and data protection requirements" and we all know how effective those are.

Maybe you're starting to rethink your decision to give blood to the American Red Cross at this point.  I hate to break it to you, but they now own your information and blood and can use that information in perpetuity:


> Your donor information, blood, and blood sample may be stored and made available for future research use indefinitely.


Hey, at least you got a cracker and a cup of juice of out the deal.


----------



## Providence (Jun 30, 2022)

I am so sorry,  but if i don't hoard all my type O blood a human being somewhere could benefit, and that would be too horrible to contemplate


----------



## Foltest (Jun 30, 2022)

I like to donate blood, even if it have been a while. I am 0+ so my blood can be used for everyone and in my  country, you get an SMS when they have used it for someone.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 30, 2022)

They make good money off of your blood. They're actual vampires. I wouldn't mind donating if it wasn't a fucking business model and was a charity instead.


----------



## Spiny Rumples (Jul 3, 2022)

notafederalagent said:


> Something to keep in mind is that the American Red Cross is a business.  They sell the blood products that you donate.  If people are stupid enough to donate, I have no problem with that.  However, I don't think most people realize what they have agreed to when they give their blood to the American Red Cross.
> 
> I will be quoting some information from "Possible Use of Donor Information and Blood Samples in Medical Research", which can be found at the following address on the official American Red Cross website:
> https://www.redcrossblood.org/conte...pidpass/15.4.ltr408_Possible_Use_04152021.pdf (archive.org)
> ...



So... they could make a list of Americans who are willing to give blood, are not gay (at least the males), have no STD's, and have not recently gotten tattoos, piercings, or injected drugs recreationally?

I wonder what they could do with that...


----------



## lurk_moar (Oct 11, 2022)

Our blood bank has been giving out units of blood left and right.

A patient with whom I crossmatched two units of blood died a day later.   Somebody who attempted to an hero themselves got six units of blood and was later taken off of life support. A raging alcoholic my age with a dead liver received eight units of blood due to very severe GI bleeding. He is still alive as far as I know. Last year, a lady who went to the ED due to dizziness had a Hgb of 5.0 with a GI bleed, she received six units of blood and was airlifted out for surgery. She is still with us as far as I know. A middle-aged lady with a history of iron deficiency anemia gets two units. These are the random patients receiving your blood.

It seems like we have been giving out a lot of blood on patients with GI bleeds lately. Guess what most GI bleeds are caused by? Alcoholism. Guess what is worsening people's alcoholism/coping skills?  This bloody pandemic that kills obese, geriatric diabetics who will die soon anyway. This pandemic is taking a huge toll on everybody's mental health.

This is a very interesting research paper that I came across. https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/8023387/

I think many patients who do die within one year of a transfusion are the sickest of the sick patients. Normal, healthy people do not receive blood transfusions unless they are accident victims which is rare. Many transfusion patients are little old ladies with severe iron deficiency anemia. Grandma is iron deficient cuz she ain't eating too much. Loss of appetite is often a symptom of decline. Little old ladies are fragile and thin because they simply don't eat.

Chemo patients also get blood regularly. Even with advances in medicine, cancer still kills. Many chemo patients that I know are dead.

At the level II trauma center where I did my final student rotation at, most of the blood was given to chemo patients and surgical patients, especially cardiac surgery.

To those blood donors, I am not saying that your gift is useless, what I am trying to tell you is the reality of what happens to your blood. I am the person who types your blood and crossmatches it for a safe transfusion. There are antibodies beyond anti-A and anti-B that can kill you.


----------



## Least Concern (Oct 11, 2022)

lurk_moar said:


> Our blood bank has been giving out units of blood left and right.



Thanks for sharing. It's sad to hear about the alcoholism. Hopefully that stuff starts turning around soon.

In the meantime, I've still been getting my cookies and juice every two months.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Oct 12, 2022)

Even Harvest is doing blood drives.


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## XYZpdq Jr. (Oct 12, 2022)

I had a buddy who worked at a plasma joint. Wanted me to sell blood for plasma, I pointed out that since I smoke weed constantly I wasn't allowed per the companies rules. Friend was like "oh don't worry, we don't really care about the regulations" like that would somehow get me interested in them sticking anything in my veins


----------



## Mega Black (Nov 5, 2022)

Here in Muttville they pay me for blood donations, only like 50 bucks sometimes but they do promotions occasionally for upwards of 100-200 per dono. Why would I ever give it away for free? I get some cheddar out of the deal and I get to spread my AIDS around the globe.


----------



## Mary the Goldsmith (Nov 6, 2022)

Donating blood is gay, your blood might end up in some guy's erection, so your blood is now in a man's penis therefore gay, you should instead be harvesting organs like I d.... I mean like I heard some people do, not me tho.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 30, 2022)

notafederalagent said:


> Something to keep in mind is that the American Red Cross is a business.  They sell the blood products that you donate.  If people are stupid enough to donate, I have no problem with that.  However, I don't think most people realize what they have agreed to when they give their blood to the American Red Cross.
> 
> I will be quoting some information from "Possible Use of Donor Information and Blood Samples in Medical Research", which can be found at the following address on the official American Red Cross website:
> https://www.redcrossblood.org/conte...pidpass/15.4.ltr408_Possible_Use_04152021.pdf (archive.org)
> ...


This is why I stopped donating. One day they mailed me something at a new address and while I'm still not sure where they got it from it prompted me to look into their information policies and it was basically "We can do whatever the fuck we want with any information you give us." Combine that with them refusing to take blood if you don't give them everything they ask for I just said "Fuck this."

Their spam calls went on for years after my last donation until one day I called them back and told them to stop calling me. The lady answered in her trained cheery tone and immediately got terse with me which put me off further. Fuck. Them.

For me the real cost in donating blood is your privacy without making it clear that's what's going on. Ideally they would either generate an algorithmic/pseudorandom ID to give you that you can use on repeat trips and offer to take contact information you're okay with them using if you'd like them to reach out to you later on. Something that isn't "Give us all of your info or we try to guilt trip you for not complying!"


----------

